# Suche nach Mitstreitern



## Mastermind (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin 20 Jahre alt (bald 21) und habe zu wotlk-Zeiten begonnen zu spielen und gegen Ende von Cata aus Zeutgründen wieder aufgehört. 
Da ich nun meinen Zeitplan in den Griff bekommen habe bzw. wieder Zeit habe regelmäßig zu spielen, suche ich andere Spieler, die Lust haben gemeinschaftlich zu spielen.
Hauptsächlich möchte ich wieder gemeinsam Instanzen machen auf allem Schwierigkeitsgraden und Spaß haben.  TS und Skype fand ich auch immer recht amüsant 

Ich bin noch nicht der Oberprofi in dem Game und habe daher noch viele offene Fragen zu dem Spiel und der Spielweise . Ich hoffe, dass sich irgendein netter Spieler bei mir meldet und man sich auch gut unterhalten kann.

Ich möchte noch betonen, dass ich keine Gilde, sondern nur aktive Spieler die nen virtuellen sympathischen "Freund" suchen suche.

Wann genau ich mir die Zeit zum zocken einteile ist von Woche zu Woche verschieden, daher erwarte ich auch von niemand anderem aktive fix-zeiten.

Ich hoffe dieses "Thema" passt hierher, ansonsten entschuldige ich mich jetzt im
Voraus (Bin das erste mal in diesem Forum).

Sollten noch irgendwelche relevanten Informationen fehlen (etwa Bevorzugter Server oder etwas persönlicheres) dann einfach ne private Nachricht schickem oder per Mail melden: potestasetgloria@yahoo.com

Wünsche  noch allen einen schönen Tag und meldet euch


----------



## Derulu (1. Februar 2014)

Ins richtige Unterforum verschoben


----------

